# Uploaded documents to Immiaccount are wrong, what should i do?



## tosss (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello All,

Ive been using this forum a lot since last year and now its time for me to ask a question.

Two weeks ago ive submitted my visa application and started uploading documents to Immiaccount.

Two documents are uploaded wrongly in application:

1. University certificate is uploaded in black and white by mistake. I re-scanned in color and planning to upload it again, will this be okay?

2. Employment letter was given to me with the wrong address line by my company. Unfortunately ive noticed after uploading. I requested a new letter and uploaded that one too. I also submitted form 1023 explaining the situation. Will this be acceptable as well?

Appreciate your feedback as I am not sure if the above will be acceptable by CO.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Sounds good to me - you uploaded Form 1023 and the "mistakes" are pretty minor after all. Won't be a problem, I'd say.


----------



## tosss (Jan 19, 2015)

espresso said:


> Sounds good to me - you uploaded Form 1023 and the "mistakes" are pretty minor after all. Won't be a problem, I'd say.


I am just amazed that there isn't any option to delete any uploaded documents before CO is allocated.

In any case Ive uploaded the form 1023 for only the employment letter. For the certificate, I just have two versions uploaded. One colored and one in black and white.


----------

